# Warrior Pens Ready



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Got a dozen ready to go. Texas T, let me know how to get them over to you.

Didn't get to use 3 of the kits I got from Lift or the Axis, but I'm leaving for some R&R Friday, so those will have to go in the next round.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Great lookin' work, Paul.. I'm sure they will be appreciated...


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Those are nice. I could drop by your work the later part of the week if it works for you.


----------



## Sandollr's sis (Jun 21, 2009)

I absolutely love these pens. Good Job Gentlemen! But if I may ask a newbie question...... does anyone make these pens to sell??? I would love to buy some of these.
Thanks!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sandollr's sis said:


> I absolutely love these pens. Good Job Gentlemen! But if I may ask a newbie question......* does anyone make these pens to sell???*I would love to buy some of these.
> Thanks!


Does a duck have webbed feet ???:rotfl:


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Hey Charles, that's fine. I won't be there Friday though.


Sandollr's Sis I sold 3 today.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Sis, some more than others!!sad_smiles


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Flat Fish said:


> Hey Charles, that's fine. I won't be there Friday though.


 Want to try for Thursday?


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Sounds good Charles. You still got my number?


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Flat Fish said:


> Sounds good Charles. You still got my number?


 Somewhere but PM to be on safe side.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

They are sharp! Great way ti ssupport the Warriors!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I will get some done in the next few days I hope. I have been feeling like poopoo the last few days. Not sure what is wrong but plan on going to the Doc if it keeps up.


----------

